# Solved: can I know my PC's Memory manufacturer without opening the case?



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

I want to buy a new memory 1 GB and know nothing about hardware. so I wanna make sure that the new memory that I'm gonna buy is from the same manufactoer and the same details of the old one but 1 GB (like DDR or whatever..I have no idea what DDR means) ...I want to add new 1GB to the old one 500MB, so there will be 1.5 GB

How can I know my PC's Memory manufacturer and other details without opening the case?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

gives you mfg/ and specs


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks loserOlimbs ... it's good to know it's DDR... but it didn't give me the name manufacturer.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

you could copy and paste the part # into Google. Looks like it is some offbrand stick though.

Best bet is to try crucial and look for something compatible with the Motherboard if google doesn't return any hits.


----------



## oo0 nothing 0oo (Aug 25, 2007)

it doesnt necessarily have to be the same manufacturer, as long as it is the same kind for example; DDR PC 2700 512MB. Another site to check it would be :

http://www.crucial.com

They'll tell you exactly what kind of memory you need, max memory allowed per slot, max memory for your system and all you have to do is write down the info and take it to a local store that sells memory. Just click the button that says 'scan my computer' (Oh, and btw, DDR = Double Data Rate).


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

oo0 nothing 0oo said:


> it doesnt necessarily have to be the same manufacturer, as long as it is the same kind for example; DDR PC 2700 512MB. Another site to check it would be :


Not always true, but mostly.

Some Mobos don't agree with certain brands of RAM, for no other reason than the Brand name!

There are also small differences in RAM that is not noted until the system won't boot. Like chip density, or voltage differences at stock speeds.


----------



## oo0 nothing 0oo (Aug 25, 2007)

loserOlimbs said:


> Not always true, but mostly.
> 
> Some Mobos don't agree with certain brands of RAM, for no other reason than the Brand name!


I've always disliked proprietary systems. lol



loserOlimbs said:


> There are also small differences in RAM that is not noted until the system won't boot. Like chip density, or voltage differences at stock speeds.


Would that pertain more to customizers? or just the average upgrader?


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

oo0 nothing 0oo said:


> http://www.crucial.com


I took that test, but it didn't say much about memory manufacturer.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Average upgrader, especially on performance RAM like OCZ or Mushkin, where they sell RAM that draws 2.7v or so stock rather than the DDR standard, which wreaks havoc on some systems.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

SIW will tell you the manufacturer. It's free and you don't need to install it.


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

loserOlimbs said:


> Average upgrader, especially on performance RAM like OCZ or Mushkin, where they sell RAM that draws 2.7v or so stock rather than the DDR standard, which wreaks havoc on some systems.


I spoke to crucial.com live chat, and they recommand this one for my computer.
http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=1091B41BA5CA7304
I also told them that I want the new one 1GB to be compatible with the old one 500MB, they said that it should have the same speed and frequency.

They told me to just pay attention to DDR-400(also referred as PC 3200) no matter what brand/manufacturer.
When I took the test at their website, the test results did not include any thing about DDR-400, but the agent of LIVE CHAT asked me for the scan ID and he told me that he can see more details and that's how he knows that it should be DDR-400.

So just the DDR-400? no other specifications?


----------



## Wogus (Aug 21, 2001)

stantley said:


> SIW will tell you the manufacturer. It's free and you don't need to install it.


Bingo. SIW will tell you more than you want to know about just about anything on your PC.


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

stantley said:


> SIW will tell you the manufacturer. It's free and you don't need to install it.


This software shows more information and confirms what "crucial.com live chat agent" said about DDR-400(PC-3200) though it didn't say any thing about the manufacturer.

so this choice is good..right?
http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=1091B41BA5CA7304


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I'm not sure why the manufacturer info doesn't show up but yes it looks like the memory in that link you provided should work fine.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

try going to www.belarc.com and see if their program will identify it for you. It usually will tell you everything on a computer when it is installed and run. It is free. Have used it for 5+ years with no problems.
vicks


----------



## oo0 nothing 0oo (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree, the belarc advisor is an excellent program that will give you detailed information about your pc and most everything connected to it. I've been using it for just a few weeks, but it has become a valuable tool.


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

vicks said:


> try going to www.belarc.com and see if their program will identify it for you. It usually will tell you everything on a computer when it is installed and run. It is free. Have used it for 5+ years with no problems.
> vicks


the Live chat agent at http://www.crucial.com told me to take belarc test and I did, but it didn't say much about memory.

how can I know whether it's DDR1 or DDR2?


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

hey I found the motherboard model, it's "asrock P4i65PE"
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=P4i65PE


> - Supports Dual Channel DDR400/333/266
> - DIMM slots: 4
> - Max. capacity: 4GB*


this page of crucial.com:
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=P4i65PE


> Supported DRAM Types: DDR SDRAM only


by DDR, do they mean DDR1 ?
does that mean that my motherboard works only with DDR1 and I can't buy DDR2?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

DDR memory came out first, then along came DDR2, so there is no DDR1 it's just called DDR. You can't use DDR2, it won't even fit in the slot.

Since you have PC3200 in there now that's what I would stick with. So you want to look for DDR SDRAM PC3200 Unbuffered NON-ECC memory. It's pretty standard memory, I have the same thing and it's easy to find.

That Crucial link you had will work fine.


----------



## aaa3788 (Jun 23, 2007)

"1 GB, DDR SDRAM PC3200 Unbuffered NON-ECC memory"
gonna buy it.
problem solved


----------

